# 3000A service photos



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work-- It is always good to see someone who takes pride in their work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just think it's cool to see the colored large conductors. Everyone around here uses black and phase tapes them. I'd get some funny looks if I wanted to order colors of the bigger stuff at the supply house.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice work Goose! Anyone ever tell you you look like a young Doc Brown?


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

After all that money you made on that job I wish you would go out and buy yourself so shoes without holes in them.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I just think it's cool to see the colored large conductors. Everyone around here uses black and phase tapes them. I'd get some funny looks if I wanted to order colors of the bigger stuff at the supply house.


we switched to true color awhile back, and it's all we use for pulls anymore...idiot proof, and it makes meeting the marking requirements much easier...


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

This was the first job we used the colored cable on and I loved it. On the smaller stuff the supply house would wind up all the conductors and ground on one spool. Easy Peasy. The colored conduit may not have been a good choice on this job. While some of the ceilings were exposed, much of them got a snow spray over everything.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

As for the Doc Brown reference: How young? Like Taxi young?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

In the 3rd picture, to the left is some EMT that is colored (3 blue, 1 white) What are those for?

Also, that is not where I normally keep my TP..... :laughing:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

This was the first job we used colored conduit for most of the systems. As many shops do, there is a color code in place for typical systems: 
Blue=power
white=lighting
orange=EM
red=FA
green=phone/data

Unfortunately, much of this was covered by a snow-like spray. So even though there are exposed ceilings, all you see is snow.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry for blathering on about this, but a few more pics of the colored conduit installs

A few power and lighting panels:










Next two are the ATS room.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

That's a really nice-looking installation! 

There's no feeling anywhere like 'I put that in, and it looks good'. 

Lotsa' atta-boys on that one!

Rob


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work!!!:thumbsup: I love SQ D electrical equipment


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice work be proud of it! Who is the sucker that is going to put the cover on the pullbox???


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Haha yea really...you almost need a drywall lift for that thing


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree excellent work! Just curious ,never saw strut mounted in a j box before.what is the formula for that fill calc.My guess is box minus strut is cu.in....then work from there?I take it was a space issue,.some one is going to scream years from now,when that cover has to be removed.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Cover came in three sections with handles on each. Putting the cover on was the easy part. The strut in the box is actually sandwiched with a piece on the outside of the box and then through bolted to building steel. We needed to add rigidity and it helped distribute some of the weight ( including the cables). It also provided a nice way to support the cables going through.

Again, thank you for the compliments. This was the first job I ran myself and I am proud of it.


----------



## personal (Jun 3, 2008)

*wow*

impressive. Colored EMT & wire are sure neat


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

nice job, i like the colored conduit.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats with the color pipe, ive never seen or heard this?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

JRent said:


> Whats with the color pipe, ive never seen or heard this?


Check it out - http://www.alliedtube.com/electrical-raceways/conduit/true-color-emt.asp

Some job specs have a requirement that conduits be color coded - such as red for fire alarm. (Might be code in some areas as well)


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Check it out - http://www.alliedtube.com/electrical-raceways/conduit/true-color-emt.asp
> 
> Some job specs have a requirement that conduits be color coded - such as red for fire alarm. (Might be code in some areas as well)


:thumbsup: cool! thanks, i learn something new everyday, i love this forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Marcopolo (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice work. Did the bikini picture go back home with one of the greenhorns


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Is the color pretty durable on the conduit, meaning, that it doesn't come off easily while bending or with the conduit bundled rubbing against each other?

I've been thinking about getting it mainly for fire alarm and emergency circuits.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> Is the color pretty durable on the conduit, meaning, that it doesn't come off easily while bending or with the conduit bundled rubbing against each other?


Scuffs will take some of the finish off, but generally speaking, you can handle it like regular conduit and the finish will stay intact. It doesn't peel off or crack at bends if that is what you're concern is. More and more FA is going red. The other colors still remain a bit Gucci for most installs. Personally, FA and EM would be the only things that really would justify it.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

One kind of weird thing about the orange conduit is that in the right light it looks like copper pipe.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

goose134 said:


> Cover came in three sections with handles on each. Putting the cover on was the easy part. The strut in the box is actually sandwiched with a piece on the outside of the box and then through bolted to building steel. We needed to add rigidity and it helped distribute some of the weight ( including the cables). It also provided a nice way to support the cables going through.
> 
> Again, thank you for the compliments. This was the first job I ran myself and I am proud of it.


WOW I didn't notice that that was STRUT inside of that junction box. WOW that's a big box, the strut really puts it into perspective. I bet that sucker was a pretty$.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

goose134 said:


> This was the first job I ran myself and I am proud of it.


As you should be!!! Looks great!!!:notworthy:

Colored conduit-red very common here, for FA.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Did I see about twenty ground rods stacked in the corner?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> Did I see about twenty ground rods stacked in the corner?


No, plumber's stacked their pipe there. Funny you say that though, because the supply DID ship 10 ground rods when we only needed three.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

goose134 said:


> Scuffs will take some of the finish off, but generally speaking, you can handle it like regular conduit and the finish will stay intact. It doesn't peel off or crack at bends if that is what you're concern is. More and more FA is going red. The other colors still remain a bit Gucci for most installs. Personally, FA and EM would be the only things that really would justify it.


working on a job currently that specs:


blue- 120/208 critical power and life safety power
white- 120/208 normal power
yellow-277/480 critical power and life safety power
orange- 277/480 normal power
red- fire alarm
green- ground only


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

nap said:


> working on a job currently that specs:
> 
> 
> blue- 120/208 critical power and life safety power
> ...


Do you buy the stuff from Allied, or paint standard conduit?

What's the job?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Do you buy the stuff from Allied, or paint standard conduit?
> 
> What's the job?


I will have to look where it comes from. This is a 7 story 633,000 square ft hospital. it would take lots of paint to paint the stuff ourselves.http://www.mynewhospital.org


http://www.mynewhospital.org/about/webcam/


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hospitals are a perfect example of where this type of conduit would make sense. Looks like it could be a cool project. Take photos!


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

goose134 said:


> Getting inside of the gear room now. Very tight space. All of the gear had top hats with pipe coming from all directions.



what's up fellow 134 brother... nice looking work! what do you mean by top hats? is that another word for blister??? don't recall ever hearing that. 

btw i've been seeing the color conduit on jobs more and more lately. does make tracing pipes out easier..


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

goose134 said:


> Here is the other half. This is the J-box that made our PM just puke. 10'x6'x30".



J & A must of had a field day with this one..


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Steve, yeah that's a J&A special. We've ordered more goofy shaped boxes and troughs from them than I can count. Right now they are fabricating about 100 foot length of plenum rated cable tray.

As for the top hat term, I've always found it preferable to blister. Blister just sounds gross. Top hat sounds classy. 

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice looking work partner. I wouldn't shrink the pictures any next time, the detail is nice:thumbsup: I love seeing people that take such pride in their work.

EXCELLENT job!!!


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Great looking work. I personally don't like the color wire or at least the times I have used it. The insulation cracks apart like normal wire does when its really cold outside and you try to bend it. I love not having to phase out the wire though. The colored conduit is pretty sweet. Never seen that before.


----------

